# How do you apply your toner (cotton ball, round?)



## korina981 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been using swissper rounds for the last month or so because all the generic rounds left lots of cotton wisps on my skin when applying toner... unfortunately Swisspers leave them too. I assumed they'd leave less wisps than cotton ball. am i wrong? are there any good cotton rounds?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 25, 2006)

i just normally use cotton balls, they work for me and are way cheaper.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## pieced (Feb 25, 2006)

Not a cotton ball, but a flat peice of cotton, and it's cheap, and works fine...


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 25, 2006)

Its all really the same thing. I just get whats cheaper or depending on what store I go to. Theyre both cotton. 1 is a ball and the other is a flat circle. LOL. Sometimes I use cotton balls and other times the circles. I Just switch back n forth. :icon_chee

Now that I think about it, I havent really been using toner for the past 1-2 months. :icon_roll But I mean, when I do use Toner. :icon_chee


----------



## robertc (Feb 25, 2006)

Cotton balls


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

I use both.


----------



## javariah (Feb 26, 2006)

When i can be bothered, i use cotton balls. I dont find they leave traces of fibres on my face either, only if i dont use enough product!


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

I use plain old cotton rounds you can buy in a pack of 100. LOL, I've never had a problem with them leaving cotton on my face, and I never stay loyal to one specific brand, I figure it's all cotton and basically all the same thing! I don't like cotton balls, personally, they have a weird 'feel' to me. haha, I guess I am just weird like that! :icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Feb 26, 2006)

I use the cotton rounds, I remember I had that problem of fuzzies once, but I think it was just the particular brand coz its never happened again.


----------



## hissycat (Feb 26, 2006)

I just use my fingers! My toner from DHC (mild lotion) says you can use your fingers to apply, something I had never thought of, but I like the idea because with cotton balls/rounds I always feel like so much product gets wasted soaked into the cotton! And in case you are wondering, my fingers are clean because I've just washed my face!:icon_wink

I was wondering about those DHC rounds though, for when a round does seem in order. Broken--would you say they are worthwhile?


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah cottonballs are your best bet....a bag lasts for a while too!


----------



## Min (Feb 26, 2006)

I use the rounds.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 26, 2006)

I use cotton rounds.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe your using a cheapo brand..try switching brand. Make sure you apply gently across the skin.


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 27, 2006)

i use cotton rounds.:icon_bigg


----------



## sbarbara (Mar 1, 2006)

Spray on - and rub in with your fingertips if you like:icon_conf


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

I swipe my ACV on with a cotton ball and I alternate this with another toner that I just mist on my face. You can take any toner and put it in a spray bottle to mist on if you prefer this method.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 1, 2006)

I use cotton medical gauze 'cos I get it for free and it seems to be gentler on my skin than either the rounds or cotton balls...and never any fuzzies.:icon_razz


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 1, 2006)

I use my hands. I've tried cotton balls but I think cotton ball sucks up too much toner so I rather use my hands, fingers.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use cotton balls to apply my toner:icon_smil


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I use a round but I think a cotton ball just soaks up too much. But they're not bad if it's the only thing you have...


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 5, 2006)

i don't use toner.. i've heard it dries out your skin


----------



## Killah22 (Mar 6, 2006)

I just use regular cotton balls.......they're are cheap and works great.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a stockpile of Johnson &amp; Johnson's Pure Cotton Rounds.


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 12, 2006)

i use rounds. Try THE BODY SHOP. when they go on sale they are like 100 for no more than two dollars. I just by like two or three packs twice a year. I dont use toner everyday, it dries too much, and sometimes stings horribly. Does anyone here use witch hazel? how is that?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

My mom does. She seems to think it works. :wacko:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Could someone please post a link to the Body Shop cotton rounds. I'm unable to locate them on their site. Thanks in advance for your help + time! :flowers:

Edit: Nevermind. I found them.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,

When I use Dermalogica's Multi Active Toner, I just spritz it on my face. If I use Repechage's T-Zone balance toner, then I use a cotton round slightly dampened with water.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Stupid question... What exactly is toner for and when are you supposed to use it? I have some and usually use it before I apply makeup... but I'm sure I'm using it at the wrong time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Oooh okay thanks. Sorry, I'm a little slow :wassatt:


----------



## Ley (Mar 13, 2006)

I think applying toner with fingers/spray is a good toner-saving idea but if toner's job really is to remove last traces of cleanser/MU/dirt does that mean that it really should be done with cotton? I'm using a glycolic acid toner at the moment.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 14, 2006)

Isn't also used to close your pores after cleansing?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2006)

I use cotton balls to apply my toner.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

No toner is a must! It brings your skin back to its normal pH balance and removes any residue that did not come off during the wash. When the skin is brought back to a normal pH Balance then it protect itself better and functions properly.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

P.S.... I spray my toner on. I would not be so sure that I would use fingers. The less you touch your face for any reason, the better.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 14, 2006)

I use cotton rounds. I've never had any problem with cotton traces. I use Walgreen's Perfection brand (store brand).


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, Kim! I wanted to make sure.


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 19, 2006)

I use rounds.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 19, 2006)

I use cotton balls


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh I can totally relate but Johnson n Johnson cotton balls r gr8


----------



## mabelwan (Mar 23, 2006)

I spray toner on my face and pat lightly then.


----------



## tommobeauty6902 (May 20, 2013)

I usually use balls or squares..


----------

